# uvesafb HDMI output from a laptop HOWTO?

## Tatsh

I've Googled for hours and have found nothing. Basically I have uvesafb built in-kernel, menu.lst has this line:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda1 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap nmi_watchdog=0

Is there any option to set a specific monitor? I have a laptop connected to a 24" monitor via HDMI but all console output stays on the laptop screen. So if I want to use it, I have to open my laptop to see the output. Very annoying especially if X 'magically' stops working.

Even if you don't have a configuration like mine and you have uvesafb outputting to a SPECIFIC (not default) monitor, I'd love to know how.

Thanks

----------

